# SCC Project 200sx 1.6



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

*Project 200sx 1.6*

WoW! I bought the new Sports Compact Car issue of 10/28/02 and a little bit through in the back, I see Project 200sx 1.6 by Mike Kojima! It is the third installment, when was the first one? Which issue, I cant believe I missed it. Not that I missed out on anything, since its being done on NPM, but this is actually in a mag, which is pretty sweet. 

They just put a new clutch and a carbon fiber hood.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Actually, it's the fifth article. You can see the first 4 at sentra.net.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

200SX? 1,6l?
 

What car are we talking about?









S13?









S14?









S14a?

S13 has 1,8l and 169hp, S14 and S14a have 2l and 200hp...

What is there in installing a 1,6l?

*not getting it*


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

In the US the 200SX was a 2 door Sentra from 1995-1998... The car you pictured above "200SX" (S14) is refered to as a 240SX in the US..

Gets a little confusing...haha


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Project 200sx 1.6*



Psch91 said:


> *WoW! I bought the new Sports Compact Car issue of 10/28/02 and a little bit through in the back, I see Project 200sx 1.6 by Mike Kojima! It is the third installment, when was the first one? Which issue, I cant believe I missed it. Not that I missed out on anything, since its being done on NPM, but this is actually in a mag, which is pretty sweet.
> 
> They just put a new clutch and a carbon fiber hood. *


Yeah SCC mixed up the installment number...like Scott said.

You can read the old installments here: 

http://www.sentra.net/project/?S=b5eed0ed4891291f5d6f5f9aef1e940d

have fun catching up!


----------

